# parallel trolling motor/lights setup



## rkc118 (May 6, 2017)

Can I please get a thumbs-up/thumbs-down or any comments on this setup that I have put together based mostly on research here on this site. this is my first boat project and my first DC project, though I have done plenty of AC wiring over the yesrs. I have a '76 14' meyers superpro with a manual outboard (no electric start) that I will be using for "regular" and bow fishing both day and night. The trolling motor is a minn kota powerdrive v2 54" shaft. I hooked up 2 walmart group 27 batteries in parallel. that should yeild about 210 amp hours. I used the set up for "two-batteries in parallel, one charger from this website: https://www.batterytender.com/connecting-chargers. the first battery is connected to the second one with a 19" 6-gauge battery cable, also from walmart. the two "extra" cables are about 30" - 6 gauge cable from Lowes that I crimped lugs onto and sealed around the connections with liquid tape. I also used the 6 gauge cable to extend the trolling motor cable by cutting of the ring connectors that came on it and crimping the 6 gauge cable to it with butt splices found at autozone. I also used the same cable to connect to this fuse block https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Systems-Blade-Fuse-Blocks/dp/B01BXTXV1Q. (6 circuit with cover). i will be connecting both the TM and the fuse block to the studs on the outside of the Minn Kota power center https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Products/BATTERY-POWER-CENTER/ so that they are fuse protected. there is no switch between the minn kota power center and the TM. from the fuse block, the stern light https://www.amazon.com/Shoreline-Ma...oreline+Marine+Stern+Light+Base+2-Prong+Zamak is wired without a switch becasue i can just put the pole light https://www.amazon.com/Shoreline-Ma...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SHB8TH4H4T59DC5SRYP7 in and out as needed. all of the wires that i use to make the runs are multistrand copper 12 AWG gas an oil resistant and surrounded by flexible plastic conduit. all teminal connections are again crimped and sealed with liquid tape, some have marine quick disconnects that I found at Menards for the lights that i want to be able to take off for trailering or during daytime fishing. this is on it's own circuit protected with a 3 amp fuse
the rest of the lights are run through this switch https://www.amazon.com/BlueFire-Dig...rd_wg=bh0lx&psc=1&refRID=MEPJ37QH1MQ9B86VJEQQ. 

the bow light (switch 1) https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-1-Mi...sr=8-9&keywords=attwood+led+navigation+lights, two underwater lights at the stern connected in parallel (switch 2)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008YWG3A...UTF8&colid=S3EUGFBIF2SD&coliid=I3EX1S7ATXULJ1

and the headlights (2 of these connected in parallel, switch 3) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...486600489&SubscriptionId=AKIAJO7E5OLQ67NVPFZA are all wired through the switch panel on 1 circuit (along with the back lights for the panel) protected with a 15 amp fuse.

4 more of the same lights are wired together in parallel using a pair of these buss bars https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OTJ8A0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1on their own circuit and a switch that is isolated from the rest of the switches and protected by a 20 amp fuse.

i have 2 switches left over for future possibilities, wires are already run to the stern just in case.

assuming that i didn't make any major mistakes, my only question is; when i go to charge that batteries, I assume that I should disconnect the TM and light set up from the batteries while they charge, correct? 
should i disconnect both of the wires that connect to the lid of the minn kota trolling motor center or do i need to just disconnect 1 or the other, if so, the black negative one correct? 

thanks, and thanks to everyone who posted their set ups here that i could learn from.


----------



## richg99 (May 7, 2017)

Maybe I missed something, but I don't see any reason to disconnect your TM or anything else when charging. It's a 12-volt system. Your devices are all 12-volt. 

Now, my TM is unplugged except when it is working, so it is disconnected, but not because I am worried about the charger doing anything to it.

If you do find a reason to disconnect the items, the device LINKED below may make it easier. 
regards, richg99

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B001N72FES/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rkc118 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just an FYI for anyone considering the parallel battery setup like I did. The first time out I went bowfishing in a cove off of Lake Erie. started at 10 pm and finished at 4 am, so 6 hours total with 6 headlights on and all the running lights too. used the TM constantly. got bogged down in weeds one time and the strain on the TM caused the breaker in the minn kota power center to shut off. just had to push the reset button and everything was good. When I put the battery back on the charger in the morning, it read 12.3 volts and 70% battery left. 12.3 was the same voltage as was displayed on the switch panel, so that appears to work correctly.

the next trip was an overnight camping trip at a no wake lake. fished 6 hours each day using only the trolling motor. So 12 hours total of TM time, I would estimate at least half that time at 75-100% speed on the TM. when i got home and put it back on the charger it was again at 12.3 volts/70%. 

I had been contemplating getting an extra battery to keep as a spare for longer trips, but I think unless I was planning on fishing 3 full nights of bowfishing or 30+ hours in the daytime then I won't need it.

I'm very pleased with the amount of power the batteries are providing. We will see how their performance holds up over time.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 30, 2017)

Good news. Glad it is working out for you so well.

richg99


----------



## gnappi (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, I think we are all a bit spooked by the specter of running out of power whilst running all electric. I've run 5 hours straight with my MK50 (not the digitally optimized type) and even with a 12 volt squirrel cage fan, phone charger and instruments my single 95 Ah battery was still at 60%. 

I bought a little group U1 35AH wheelchair / solar cell as a backup, and likely won't need it but I'm going solar for my exterior lighting and pond filter so having it is still cool.

It's good to hear your plans worked out so well.


----------



## rkc118 (Jul 4, 2017)

here is the wiring diagram, lines might not be the straightest, but oh well...


----------



## gnappi (Jul 9, 2017)

rkc118 said:


> here is the wiring diagram, lines might not be the straightest, but oh well...



I got dizzy looking at those wires


----------

